# Takamine preamp substitution



## p_wats (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a nylon Takamine CP132SC guitar that I love (it's beat to crap, but it was cheap and sounds great), but the old Accuracoustic preamp has always been dead. 

I managed to find a replacement on eBay, but it too doesn't work well. I've since read that these preamps are not reliable and prone to dying. I'm going to try repairing it, but am not great with SMD components, so don't expect success. 

In that regard, in terms of a replacement, I know Takamine recommends the modern CT4B II for this guitar, but are any other preamp brands compatible with Tak's mounting holes?


----------

